# Is it normal for an 8 week puppy to be always sleeping?



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

I just got a pup and she's 8 weeks old. If she's not eating and going potty then she' sleeping. Is this normal? Also I took her to a vet today to get a free 1st visit check up to see if she was healthy and the vet told me that she looks abnormal.
Reasons: underweight (11.2 lbs), sleeping and not being curious like other pups, hears extra sounds in her lungs (saying she could have pneumonia).

Then she suggested I do an X-ray on her and a parvo test. 

K, here's my thought. Is she saying all this because the visit was free and wants to make some money out of it? Is 11.2 lbs underweight for a female pup? Is sleeping a lot not a norm for a pup? 

The breeder I bought her from took her to the vet 4 days ago for her first set of shots and said that she was healthy so Im going to call her vet to verify tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine at 9 weeks was 9 lbs. She was healthy for the size she was at, no health problems. If your puppy looks at the right weight, I think 11 lbs isn't too light by any means. I think sleeping a lot isn't a concern for a 8 weeks old. If she's 4 months and sleeping all the time, that may be a bit more concerning. If she's eating and pooping normal then I wouldn't be worried too much.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

My pup came from a shelter and was 4 pounds at 7 weeks. 

Have you been to this vet before, or gotten recommendations? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is this a vet who came recommended to you?

The weight is fine but sleeping all of the time isn't normal. Normally puppies are quite active at that age. I would be worried. Did the vet take your dog's temperature? 

Even is she was healthy 4 days ago she could have picked something up in the interim. 

If you are still worried in the morning then I would take her to a different vet for a second opinion. At the worst you're out the cost of a vet visit.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I found the vet on yelp and they had the most reviews and had a 4 star rating. To be honest, my first vet visit was a horror. I waited 2 hours to be seen and when I was in there, she didn't even seem to care and just rushed through everything to get to the next pet. 

She plays for a bit but not long. I have her chase the kids around and try to train and interact w/her as well but she'd rather just lay down and go to sleep. Like nothing excites her. I was thinking maye because of withdrawals too that she left her pack and is new to a different environment that she's sad? The vet said she looked depressed because she was sleeping. I will get a 2nd opinion w/o mentioning my first visit elsewhere to see what that vet says. I would hate for her I have caught something


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh and she's eating and pooping fine. And vet did check temp but didnt mention anything of it. Wakes up at night to pee alot and she whines to tell me instead of wetting herself in the crate


----------



## amitvishu (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gsdjenny*

hi, i have a Female GSD. due to long fever she can not walk and so weak. please suggest me what can i do while she walking.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

amitvishu said:


> hi, i have a Female GSD. due to long fever she can not walk and so weak. please suggest me what can i do while she walking.


Please start your own 'new thread' to get answers. More people will see it. Take your dog to the vet ASAP is what I would do.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this vet in a national chain pet store? If so, I'd find a regular vet. I've heard about the in-store vets looking for ways to make money off of people.

Since she's eating and pooping fine, that's a good sign. Can't tell you anything about the sleeping. But I think you need to find a better vet than the 2 that you already saw.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> Is this vet in a national chain pet store? If so, I'd find a regular vet. I've heard about the in-store vets looking for ways to make money off of people.
> 
> Since she's eating and pooping fine, that's a good sign. Can't tell you anything about the sleeping. But I think you need to find a better vet than the 2 that you already saw.


No it's actually a vet with 4 vets working there. They also have an animal hospital right next door to it that's associated w/them. She's more active today and have been playing a lot more too! Maybe she was just going through withdrawals from her pack?? Thank you


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

I strongly suggest a second opinion. I know it can be spendy, but maybe call around to local breeders (or wherever you got her from!) and ask for recommendations? It could be nothing, but it doesn't sound too normal to me.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! After the 3rd day, she became more playful with us and is acting more like a pup. I think maybe she was just shy, sad, and felt like an outcast because we are new to her. Now she plays, runs around, eats a lot, and follows me everywhere!  




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to hear your pup is doing better


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

Well it's great that she is feeling better!  Congrats.


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Both of my dogs (a Boxer and a GSD) were totally lazy and slept all the time at that age. In my experience, puppies that age expend energy in short bursts. They play for fifteen to twenty minutes then crash. Wake up and repeat. If your pup has no energy at all, that may be a problem, but expect a ton of sleeping until she gets a bit older.

Now I just find myself wishing my Shepherd (a little over a year) would sleep more. He's never tired and I miss the days when he'd nap half the day.

As far as your vet goes, sounds like you need to find a new one. If your vet isn't excited with the prospect of seeing a new puppy, he/she probably doesn't love dogs as much as they should in order to care about yours. My vet loves to see my dogs when they come in, as do all the vet techs that work there. A good vet should have a positive atmosphere and should clearly care about your dog.


----------

